# Carpenter &#128029; are in season!



## Bobby Linton (Feb 23, 2018)

Am I the only one who thinks it's better than dove hunting? The carpenter bees have returned from there wintering grounds in South America and it's on like donkey Kong at my place.  Got a salt gun.  Yep.  Shoots salt with compressed air.  I have laid my tennis racket down.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 23, 2018)

I like to use my Ruger MKIII .22/45.


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Feb 23, 2018)

Batmtten racket for me. No
It sure if I spelled it right tho.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 23, 2018)

I like to hit em with a lunge whip! That takes skill......but sometimes i'm lucky and get one


----------



## Bobby Linton (Feb 23, 2018)

You are the Indiana Jones of bees! I have a horses whip but no skill.  Wife takes it away ever time I pick it up.


----------



## jesnic (Feb 23, 2018)

Bobby Linton said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it's better than dove hunting? The carpenter bees have returned from there wintering grounds in South America and it's on like donkey Kong at my place.  Got a salt gun.  Yep.  Shoots salt with compressed air.  I have laid my tennis racket down.



Does that salt gun actually work on carpenter bees? I just ordered the lawn and garden version.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Feb 23, 2018)

Like Thor's hammer


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 23, 2018)

Salt gun is the bomb


----------



## antharper (Feb 23, 2018)

Where y’all find this salt gun !


----------



## Bobby Linton (Feb 23, 2018)

Amazon's Prime is your friend.  I vote we start a sub forum and get judgmental about people who hit them with Wiffle ball bats! They can have their own primitive weapons group for swung weapons.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 24, 2018)

Bobby Linton said:


> You are the Indiana Jones of bees! I have a horses whip but no skill.  Wife takes it away ever time I pick it up.



A couple years ago I was in front of the garage with the lunge whip. I whipped at carpenter bees for an hour and diddn't get one.
My wife came out there for just a minute and watched, the next bee I whipped at the whip tip cut the bee in half. Then a wasp flew by and I whipped it and the wasp exploded.
I had missed for an hour but hit 2 in a row in front of the wife so she thought I was cool. Yes it was luck but It was awesome!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 24, 2018)

I double up on them, I use the salt gun during gun season and the electrified tennis racket during exotic weapons season.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 24, 2018)

I kill em any way I can. May look into the salt gun


----------



## Bobby Linton (Feb 25, 2018)

Just go heart lung, most of the time drt!   All jokes aside, it is great fun, but you do have to get into tennis racket range.  I usually wear yellow and put a little honey on my Crocks to help close the gap.


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 25, 2018)

Benji pump pellet rifle and just air blast them, don't need no sinkin' salt. Yeah, hunt is on!


----------



## Bowyer29 (Feb 26, 2018)

Bobby Linton said:


> Amazon's Prime is your friend.  I vote we start a sub forum and get judgmental about people who hit them with Wiffle ball bats! They can have their own primitive weapons group for swung weapons.





I love the Wiffle ball bat method! Tunk!!!!


----------



## alwayslookin (Feb 28, 2018)

Been using a badmitten racket but the salt gun sounds fun.  "Swung weapons"..... lol


----------



## dixiecutter (Mar 1, 2018)

red ryder bb gun. There is almost nothing more satisfying.


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Mar 1, 2018)

I use a 9 shot .22 revolver loaded with rat shot, working on my hand, eye coordination don't you know.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Mar 2, 2018)

hunterofopportunity said:


> I use a 9 shot .22 revolver loaded with rat shot, working on my hand, eye coordination don't you know.



You must have a bunch saved up, I cant find that stuff for sale anywhere these days.


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 2, 2018)

Aguila rat shot works good


----------



## Bobby Linton (Mar 2, 2018)

I tried the cci with the blue pill of shot.  Just cost too much.  I haven't seen the old crimp top rat shot in years.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 2, 2018)

So you openly admit on a public forum that you use A SALT WEAPON on bees?


----------



## Bobby Linton (Mar 2, 2018)

Yep.  A-salt-weapon is the name brand if I recall.


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 2, 2018)

Bobby Linton said:


> I tried the cci with the blue pill of shot.  Just cost too much.  I haven't seen the old crimp top rat shot in years.



Yeah those are what I meant.  They sound like a B.B. Gun


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 2, 2018)

Bobby Linton said:


> Yep.  A-salt-weapon is the name brand if I recall.



Yep!  Bug-A-Salt

80 shots before you have to reload!


----------



## brunofishing (Mar 2, 2018)

Got one on the way!!


----------



## Cook&Bro (Mar 2, 2018)

I have carpenter bee traps, work very well.

But that Bug-A-Salt looks like a must have ...


----------



## transfixer (Mar 2, 2018)

dixiecutter said:


> red ryder bb gun. There is almost nothing more satisfying.



When I was a kid I used a red ryder also,  those things never had a lot of power, but it was enough to take down a carpenter bee , I got fairly decent at hitting them too,  haven't tried it since then,   but I'll have to check this salt gun out !


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Apr 7, 2018)

If I had a safe place to shoot these (the correct angle, firing out into the yard or woods) without peppering my own house and windows with the tiny birdshot, I'd love to try some.

They ought to work good at just a couple yards' range.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Apr 7, 2018)

*price*

I just saw the price of those CCI .22 long rifle shotshells was something like $10 for a box of 20.

That's expensive !!!

I wonder if you could make your own insect-killing shotshells for a revolver or single-shot .22 rifle by using a .22 blank nail-propelling cartridge (from the hardware store) and putting a small amount of salt, rice, cat litter (clay), or just clean pool filter sand between a few bits of tissue paper as wadding. One wad between the blank round and the "shot charge," and the other on top of it to keep it from falling out the muzzle as you handle or aim the gun.

I might not want to blast sand down the barrel of some of my rimfire guns, but I have a well-worn Ruger 10/22 barrel that I replaced with an aftermarket match barrel years ago.  I wouldn't mind scratching that bore up a little bit.

If I had one of those Heritage Arms .22 single-action revolvers that only cost about $140 brand new, I'm sure I'd be willing to try to make some homemade insect-killing loads for it, even if the shot payload was abrasive.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Apr 30, 2018)

I have the bug a salt don’t work as good as an old gamo break barrel pellet gun I have. Take a tiny piece of notebook paper roll it into a ball that will push in like a pellet and close the barrel. I found mixing rock salt and table salt works best. Just put a pinch down the barrel hours of fun and will knock em down close to 10yds. You can also shoot tward the house this way


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 30, 2018)

slingshot all the way


----------



## BowArrow (Apr 30, 2018)

Short range use tennis racquet

Longer range and my favorite is long handle minnow net. Easy to scoop out of air.

Long range use 22 bird shot.


----------



## dslc6487 (Sep 14, 2018)

Salt gun does not work for mr. Waste of money. Bee has to be right at end of barrel to get him. I catch them in long fine mesh fins net and then stomp on them. Very disappointed in salt gum


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 14, 2018)

I like it when they actually go through the racket.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 14, 2018)

Wow !


----------

